# Kerri tetra



## bobtail (2 Aug 2007)

Ive just bought some from Peir aquatics in Wigan Ive never seen them before but that goes for a lot of the stock there, the variety is amazing!!

http://www.fishbase.org/Summary/SpeciesSummary.php?id=12388

Such a beautiful fish I hope mine will show off that lovely purpley blue colour when theyre settled.


----------



## Ed Seeley (10 Aug 2007)

These are great fish.  How are they settling in?  Pictures???


----------



## jayne (10 Aug 2007)

This is one of the species on my wish list so I'll be very interested to see photos and follow their progress.They are a lovely fish.


----------



## Steve Smith (4 Sep 2007)

jayne said:
			
		

> This is one of the species on my wish list so I'll be very interested to see photos and follow their progress.They are a lovely fish.



Mine too!  I love how they look.  That bluey colour is fantastic


----------



## Maximumbob (4 Sep 2007)

I got my caillant choc gouramis from WIgan Peir aquatics.  Its a very good shop.


----------



## bobtail (4 Sep 2007)

not the greatest pic but theyre so fast.
I need to find out which light brings out the best show of colour.


----------



## bobtail (13 Sep 2007)




----------



## beeky (13 Sep 2007)

Are these what's known as Emperor tetras?


----------



## Ed Seeley (13 Sep 2007)

They are a related species, but the normal Emperor Tetra is _Nematobrycon palmeri_ whereas this species is _Inpaichthys kerryi_.  Look very similar though.


----------



## Maximumbob (13 Sep 2007)

I went a bit mad in peir this week.  I got some cracking fish though.

I got some sparkling gouramis - Trichopsis pumila -  and some Dwarf Rasbora (AKA Boraras maculatus or Rasbora Maculata). Both species will like the nice shaded planted acid tank and I hope add more movement and colour to the tank. 

The small boraras maculatus are amazing for my small study tank... I have 6 and would get the same again could I fit them in.  (i'm temporarily housing the sparklings in my smaller tank until I move them to the 180)

These woulf be amazing nano tank fish.  They love an acid environment and look soo cool.  They are apparently the 10th smallest invertebrate in the world.... or something crazy like that!!!  Check a picture of them  here.  When I get some pictures from my own tank i'll post them asap.


----------



## Ed Seeley (13 Sep 2007)

Good for you, had Croaking gouramis before and they were great so I bet the sparklers will be great.

I'm going to get 6 blockheads tomorrow as Wharf Aquatics have a batch of probably wild caught ones in!  I'll get them with store credit too!


----------



## planter (9 Nov 2007)

*Whilst on the subject of Fish*

Hi all, 

My first post here!   

I agree those Purple emperor tetras will look great in a planted tank!

Here are some of my favourites you might choose to consider  (apologise in advance for the poor quality of some of the pics) -

<i>Hemmigrammus rodwayi </i>-

been aware for some years of The Gold tetra  _Hemigrammus rodwayi _ but must admit have rather overlooked it until recently. They really do look at their best in a planted aquarium  wish this picture did them justice! The other fish (harlequin like) are <i>Rasbora henglei</i> another pretty little fish often used in Amanos nature aquarium scapes -      





 <i>Bororas brigittae</i> -

Kept these little guys in my Aquaqube 25 for some time, a stunning fish that adds a real dash of colour 





_nannostomus mortenthaleri_ -

Really beautiful pencil fish that can be  a little tricky to get hold of pictured here in one of planted tanks







All highly recommended - I buy all my fish from my local Maidenhead aquatics!


----------



## beeky (12 Nov 2007)

Thanks for that, good photos.

I remember reading/hearing that the gold tetra and the platinum tetra are often confused, as both are similar (nice too). Those Bororas brigittae are fantastic, I'll have to search those out I think.

The pencils are nice too, I saw Trimar had them for something like Â£9 each!!


----------



## Themuleous (12 Nov 2007)

Those red pencil fish weren't cheap the one and only time I've seen them.  Lovely little fish though.

Sam


----------



## beeky (12 Nov 2007)

Maybe it's a good candidate for a breeding project!


----------

